# Your favourite aroma hops



## bcp (9/4/13)

Just harvested my hops (saaz, kent goldings & cluster)... but for next year thinking of replacing them all with one, maybe two hops for APAs /American IPAs - a space thing really. I was originally thinking Cascade, but began to wonder if there's a hop I'm not familiar with that might be another option. I only use my hop flowers for dry hopping.

But hop aroma isn't limited to whatever I grow, obviously. 

So I'm interested in hearing about hops people have come to love aroma for different styles.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/4/13)

Anything american, as I love APA/AIPA - but Cascade is flexible enough to work with a great deal of hops. Easy and cheap to get hold of and pretty forgiving if you overdo it.

If you're looking for unsung heroes - I reckon Willamette and Chinook are for English Bitters (just a little) or Southern Brown, and Chinook gives a wonderful piney aroma (and flavour) that, when you've had enough passionfruit/fruitsalad beers, will give you enough to cut through it, whilst still retaining the critical APA elements.

My favourite is obviously Citra. Man alive that hop does everything.

The "never dry hop" hops are definitely Galaxy, and Nelson needs to be handled with care (though is great at 10 minutes in the right doses).


----------



## Nick JD (9/4/13)

Citra. Hands down, it's the best hop ever bred. Can't fault the stuff.


----------



## manticle (9/4/13)

Styrian goldings


----------



## tazman1967 (9/4/13)

Nothing like a ale dry hopped with heaps of Styrians..


----------



## lukiferj (9/4/13)

Centennial.
Centennial.
Centennial.


----------



## stakka82 (9/4/13)

Another vote for centennial here!


----------



## jyo (9/4/13)

Styrians. Love the stuff.

Second place is good old cascade.


----------



## Byran (9/4/13)

I just done an all galaxy lager with BB pale malt, wheat and Sanfran lager strain. Dry hopped with 2 Grams of galaxy in the keg per Litre as a dry hopping experiment.
At first, I thought I had destroyed a great subtle Galaxy lager because it was insanely bitter and overpowering . But after 2 weeks in it cleared up and smoothed out great, most amazing hoppy lager I have ever made, Love it and id do it again.

Aside from that I think Citra is amazing. But actually quite like EKG as well for dry hopping english styles


----------



## Yob (9/4/13)

Citra, mosaic, Amarillo, centennial and cascade in that order.. 

Recently keg hopped with simcoe and citra and omfg.. Only left it for 36 hours and after 3 days it is to drool for.


----------



## QldKev (9/4/13)

POR h34r:




For me it's got to be Styrians, EKG and Cascade


----------



## lukiferj (9/4/13)

I've come to realise that I'm not really a big all Amarillo fan. That being said, I've had brewed 3 brews in the last month with only Amarillo. I've keg hopped with either cascade or centennial and I love the combination of it with something else. I do love Citra as well so will be playing around with this a bit in the future.


----------



## Beersuit (9/4/13)

I'd have to lean towards centennial. I think it just works with so many other hops. I need to get my hands on mosaic though since Yob's rates it so highly.


----------



## verysupple (9/4/13)

Add one more vote for Centennial.

I just did a SMaSH with maris otter and centennial and it's pretty awesome. I have to admit that I made it pretty hoppy so it overpowers the maris otter, but that citrusy, piney, resiny centennial is great.

EDIT: Although I haven't used it very much (once I think), amarillo must be decent because my LHBS says it's unavailable - people must have bought it all


----------



## Lurks (9/4/13)

Fuggles. Just to be different.


----------



## Donske (9/4/13)

Byran said:


> I just done an all galaxy lager with BB pale malt, wheat and Sanfran lager strain. Dry hopped with 2 Grams of galaxy in the keg per Litre as a dry hopping experiment.
> At first, I thought I had destroyed a great subtle Galaxy lager because it was insanely bitter and overpowering . But after 2 weeks in it cleared up and smoothed out great, most amazing hoppy lager I have ever made, Love it and id do it again.
> 
> Aside from that I think Citra is amazing. But actually quite like EKG as well for dry hopping english styles



Off topic but I'm so glad you said that.

I have an all Galaxy extract pale ale bottle conditioning and my first taste a week and a half in was like being punched in the face by passionfruit, just a little overpowering. I had a feeling it would mellow out nicely but the confirmation is gonna let me stop stressing over it.


----------



## timmi9191 (9/4/13)

B saaz mmmmmmm


----------



## dougsbrew (9/4/13)

and another vote for centennial, love the aroma off this one.


----------



## jaypes (9/4/13)

Amarillo, Pacifica or Motueka - I like em all


----------



## Lecterfan (9/4/13)

Commercial: Styrians, EKG, Cascade, then it's all predicatable (as if those three weren't - C hops bla bla bla).

Of my homegrowns my fave hops are cascade and columbus. My chinook is good, but it is not at all like commercial chinook (an old thread once had some conjecture that it was closer to being a an NZ b-Saaz type flavour but I'm not sure I'll throw my hat into that ring).


----------



## neonmeate (9/4/13)

(czech!) saaz.
nothing else comes close


----------



## technobabble66 (9/4/13)

I'm new to this & only tried a few so far, but:

Simcoe. Is. Da. Bomb.

Sadly, i don't think this is available to non-commercial growers outside the US. Is this correct, anyone?

Oh, & citra seems pretty good too...


----------



## QldKev (10/4/13)

technobabble66 said:


> I'm new to this & only tried a few so far, but:
> 
> Simcoe. Is. Da. Bomb.
> 
> ...



Here's Simcoe at $17 a lb

You can get 3.5lb in the post for $17 postage


----------



## technobabble66 (10/4/13)

haha - thanks QLDKev!
On to it already - My 1lb arrived last week. Along with another 3lbs. Some serious brewing will soon commence....

Actually, i would've ordered from Yob instead; but i initiated the order about 3 days before he got his website going - unfortunate timing! So instead i got a smaller batch of Simcoe & Citra from him as i couldn't wait the 3 weeks for the package to arrive from the States.

Now my fridge is overflowing with hops!! ... aah, First World problems.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/4/13)

technobabble66 said:


> haha - thanks QLDKev!
> On to it already - My 1lb arrived last week. Along with another 3lbs. Some serious brewing will soon commence....
> 
> Actually, i would've ordered from Yob instead; but i initiated the order about 3 days before he got his website going - unfortunate timing! So instead i got a smaller batch of Simcoe & Citra from him as i couldn't wait the 3 weeks for the package to arrive from the States.
> ...


A fridge overflowing with hops is never a problem.....


----------



## QldKev (10/4/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> A fridge overflowing with hops is never a problem.....


Unless you have my fridge, 12.7kg of hops. I'd better get brewing some hoppy beers :lol:

1.4kg of it is POR, imagine all the beautiful aroma I could get if I dry hopped it into a batch. :unsure:


----------



## Wolfman (10/4/13)

QldKev said:


> Unless you have my fridge, 12.7kg of hops. I'd better get brewing some hoppy beers :lol:
> 
> 1.4kg of it is POR, imagine all the beautiful aroma I could get if I dry hopped it into a batch. :unsure:


You could always give city CM2's recipe a go Kev. Will get rid of a fair wack of your POR!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (15/4/13)

Saaz D Riwaka, Columbus, Citra, Simcoe, Northern brewer, Chinook. My favorites so far.


----------



## Rowy (15/4/13)

Mosaic for me! Similar to Bryan I cracked a brew recently that I thought I had gone overboard with the dry hopping. Left it a wekk and it was fantastic. It's one helluva hop. 

I am also a Bramling Cross and Northdown fan in English beers.


----------



## nala (17/4/13)

Does anyone have a dry hopping procedure that they would recommend ?

a. Grams/litre 

b.Hop after how many days into fermentation

c.Free style into fermenter or in a tea-ball

d.Hop into the keg, with or without tea-ball

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Yob (17/4/13)

nala said:


> Does anyone have a dry hopping procedure that they would recommend ?
> 
> a. Grams/litre
> 
> ...


a. 1g/l minimum, if an IPA more
b. Depends on the brew but generally day 4 or when the krausen drops back a bit
c. Free style, when cold conditioning, the hops will drop to the bottom with the rest of the junk
d. Stocking or tea-ball advised unless you have a hop screen for the pickup.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Nick JD (17/4/13)

I do 1-2g/L for 48 hours in secondary - the hops wrapped in a 20cm diameter starsanned swiss voile "swag" and tied up with starsanned string.

When I transfer to the keg the swag is left behind. It floats.

One way of doing it.


----------



## lukiferj (17/4/13)

I do similar except I chuck a couple of starsanned marbles in the bag and it drops to the bottom.

Another way of doing it.


----------



## 431neb (27/4/13)

Derailing a bit so first I'd like to endorse Simcoe as a pretty versatile hop. I got a kilo and have been using it a lot lately. Done quite a few single hop beers with it and I'm liking it. Last one was the good doctors "DSGA" (heavily bastardised) using Hallertau in the boil w Simcoe and some late Simcoe at flameout + no chill (don't ask me the times or amounts - the bible is in the shed). I have been warned by one person (very experienced) to beware of onion / garlic smells with Simcoe. Anyone experienced this?

Like nala, I'm interested in dry hopping methods. In particular wether I am wasting my time with an addition when I cold crash prior to bottling. So the routine is usually primary for 11 days and cold crash in a secondary and flip a bag of hops in at that time. NickJD, sounds like you do the same. 

Obviously the example I have isn't a single hop beer ... You get the idea though.


----------



## manticle (27/4/13)

I usually dry hop in cold conditioning and find it makes a significant difference.


----------



## Yob (27/4/13)

manticle said:


> I usually dry hop in cold conditioning and find it makes a significant difference.


I agree, I quite often do a double dry hop, one as the ferment is nearing completion (~5 points) and then one when it's reached CC temps.. I think they both bring something slightly different to the table and I quite enjoy the combination over a single addition.


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/13)

I've recently got onto Aurora as an aroma hop, it's magnificent in most UK styles.

I was fermenting an Irish Red and was asked if I was interested in entering a beer in an Ag. show in Northern NSW to fly the flag for AG as not many of us up there - it was agreed that the concept of "Irish Red" might be a bit challenging so I chucked 30g of Aurora ("Super Styrians") pellets in after day 5. It got entered as a Brown Ale and picked up a wee ribbon which will grace my brewery


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (27/4/13)

Anything Hallertau! But those German T45 pellets that were around not long ago were drool. Also the NZ Aroma version is excellent even on its own.


----------



## 431neb (27/4/13)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Anything Hallertau!



I did a Hersbrucker / Hallertau addition to a Canadian Blonde kit. I suspect the Canadian Blonde already had a little Hersbrucker and Hallertau is very similar if not the same* (from my reading not observation). We dubbed it the "Hills Hoist" (HH..Duh). It was a nice quaffer for a kit 'n shit effort.

*Herbrucker and Hallertau(er) hops have a tortured history in Germany that has been influenced by fungal epidemics and regional border changes even without adding the NZ hallertauer to the confusion letalone the mid season hallertauer mittlefruh hops which are purported to be different to early or late season hops from (seemingly) the same cultivar. Jesus , little wonder I gave up trying to discern between 'em.

Mt Hood is like both and easier to say.


----------



## bignath (28/4/13)

I very rarely combine hops as i tend to do a very narrow range of beers - APA and similar derivatives, and i'm having heaps of fun at the moment with the only hop additions being added to the cube in one addition to get me to my desired level of IBU's. 

My favourite aroma hops wont come as much of a surprise then, as i love Nelson Sauvin, Galaxy, Citra, and Columbus (Tomahawk). If i have those four hops in my freezer then i'm a happy man.

Cascade is a good one, although i don't tend to use much of it. Liked Motueka (B Saaz) for a while but have gone off of it recently.
I really want to get into Centennial and Chinook as a lot of brewers it seems, love them too.

the four varieties mentioned above, imho, are "to die for" hops...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/13)

Dry hopped my first Taswegian beer with Citra, Mosaic & Cascade.

Tasted reasonable beforehand, but thought it needed something extra.

That pretty well sums it up. I love Nelson Sauvin but it kinda underwhelms as a dry hopper. Give it to me at 10 minutes any day. When the weather gets warm again & I have some leftover pils malt, I reckon I might make a NelsonSMaSH. Oop, OT.


----------



## colonel (28/4/13)

I've got a bit of a love affair with Galaxy going on at the moment, as anyone who's tried my last 10 brew will confirm.
With pale ales or ambers, whatever the bittering hops, I chuck 20 grams of Galaxy in the fermenter and pour the hot wort onto it.
I imagine I'll get sick of it after a while, but for now, I'm sticking with it.

P.S. is there a spell checker on this thing?


----------



## bum (28/4/13)

colonel said:


> P.S. is there a spell checker on this thing?


Spellchecker needs to be on your end - not on the board software. Have a play with your browser settings.


----------



## colonel (28/4/13)

OK, ta Bum


----------



## BobtheBrewer (28/4/13)

colonel said:


> I've got a bit of a love affair with Galaxy going on at the moment, as anyone who's tried my last 10 brew will confirm.
> With pale ales or ambers, whatever the bittering hops, I chuck 20 grams of Galaxy in the fermenter and pour the hot wort onto it.
> I imagine I'll get sick of it after a while, but for now, I'm sticking with it.
> 
> P.S. is there a spell checker on this thing?



Would you call this dry hopping? I assume that you mean ~ 20C when you say that you pour the hot wort onto it. On the other hand, if your wort is hotter than that, is it the equivalent of dropping the hops into the cube when no chilling?


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/13)

I got an Aussie Pale Ale on the go for the ESB comp the other day, milled, doughed in, mashed then went to look for the hop additions. What I thought was a foil of POR turned out to be NZ Cascade. OOps.

So I put in a quick order to Ross and for the brew day I just used 10g of Ger Magnum in the boil for a wee bit of background, cubed the wort and waited for Fastway.

Tonight I'm boiling 30g of POR pellets just for 30 mins to get the Pride Kick in the beer - boiling it with some sugar as there's 300g in the recipe (Sparkling Style) - will chuck in to the FV with the (chilled) wort and cultured yeast shortly.

Interested to see how the POR aroma comes out after a shorter boil. If you open a bottle of Coopers Sparkling you get a really nice aromatic hit, I don't know about POR being "earthy" or "foul", really a nice component of an AusPA.


----------



## colonel (29/4/13)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Would you call this dry hopping? I assume that you mean ~ 20C when you say that you pour the hot wort onto it. On the other hand, if your wort is hotter than that, is it the equivalent of dropping the hops into the cube when no chilling?


Yes, I'd say it was the equivalent of hops in the cube when no chilling, as I don't bother cubing, just let the hot wort cool in the fermenter.
I've just developed a theory (right or wrong) that as these hops in the fermenter are not being boiled, they might not lose aroma to the atmosphere, but still get hot enough to release their product into the beer.
I've tried dry hopping when cool, and in the keg, but I find this method works best (for me).
It's probably not a good method if you don't like the slightly extra bitterness though. (I do)


----------



## hoppy2B (30/4/13)

I noticed when picking my POR this season that it has a honey aroma to it. 
My favourite aroma hop at the moment is probably Golding wet into the kettle because it is just so unique and nothing compares to its somewhat vanilla flavour.


----------



## TNT650R (24/5/13)

Styrian goldings!!!!It is the best hop!no discussion!aroma or dry hopping amazing!!!
the second is Triskel!new hop from france very nice!


----------



## Josho (6/6/13)

Hey Fellas,

Have done a kit brew and hopped with Amarillo,- Tea bagged

Now heres the q,

did a grav read last night still at 1015 so will wait a couple more days,

It smells slightly fruity, now is this the hops (first timer)
or am i smelling infection? 

Looks ok still a sligh krausen 9 days in fermenter so far, little bit brown looking...


I know you guys are into smelling things so i thought could be an ok place to ask.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/6/13)

Likely the hops. I would presume that if it were already infected, your gravity reading would be considerably lower than 1.015.

The fact that you teabagged it (presuming no boil, as you're extract), would explain the 'slight' aspect.

Infections smell more like vinegar.

As an exercise, look up the descriptors for Amarillo and see if you can pick them up on the nose with your sample. It's going to be a good learning exercise at any rate.


----------



## Josho (6/6/13)

Smells exactly like the descriptors,

Cheer [email protected]


----------



## jyo (6/7/13)

I'm getting ready to do an ESB tonight (depending on the severity of a Man-Cold) and I'm keen to hear if anyone has tried Super Styrians (also known as Aurora). Styrian Goldings is one of my favourite aroma hops and wondering if Super Styrians compares well?

Cheers.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/7/13)

@bribie, since I've started brewing again and drinking craft beer, ive actually been craving por in my beers, kind of miss it. I think it's a noob brewer or a snob thing, but por is to often maligned. Heard good things on here though about using por flowers etc... Now I'm into ag brews, and malt is really becoming part of my aim flavor wise. Thinking a nice aussie ale with por is in order. 

Might start a thread asking about good aussie por recipes. I miss it.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/7/13)

Btw, tea bagging your beer is not recommended. Nothing like a nasty pube to put someone off their beer. 


If you don't get it, google "tea bagging", safe search off....


----------



## bum (6/7/13)

Referencing "pubes" is probably a give away for those who do not know already.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/7/13)

It speaks poorly of POR to reference teabagging & a desire for POR in consecutive threads ...
Just sayin...
Experimenting with teabagging your own beers?: Slow night in the Sunshine Coast?

FWIW, one of the Hop Thief Ales heavily used POR flowers. The JS HTA's have always been great beers.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/7/13)

I run a tea bagging website, need more hits. Been a slow night....


----------



## slash22000 (6/7/13)

One of these days I am going to have to try fresh POR in a beer, just to see if it is legitimately a ******* horrible hop, or if I've just been abused for so long by mainstream piss.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/7/13)

Slash, that's what im wondering...


----------



## jyo (7/7/13)

Fresh POR flowers are delightful.


Ok, maybe not delightful, but they are bloody good.


----------



## malt_shovel (7/7/13)

Rowy said:


> I am also a Bramling Cross and Northdown fan in English beers.


Love Northdown.
Just planted Cascade Chinook Fuggles Saaz and Red Earth. Can't wait for harvest from these bad boys.


----------



## Bizier (7/7/13)

I tend to paint with broad strokes in my IPAs.

Less like a brush, more like a modified fire extinguisher:






I enjoy mixed hops. I also prefer to hop below the temperature at which yeast is active, generally in keg.
The only beer I have at the moment used 45g of Motueka and 55g of Amarillo in the keg, and have been there for a day, probably will come out shortly.


----------



## Cocko (7/7/13)

65% Mosaic + 35% simcoe.

Try it.

Thank me later.


----------



## rosshorne (8/7/13)

Ella atm


----------

